
Get that job at Grab - acconrad
https://medium.com/@steve.yegge/get-that-job-at-grab-eea6de1d8421
======
acconrad
Basically Steve updated his 10 year old GTJ@Google post for his new company,
but there are some interesting discussion points.

I just don't understand how he can say that Google runs off of it's reputation
in hiring, and yet Steve still insists even senior engineers read Skiena and
do the tired old DS/algos-style questions.

